# KDE 3.2 - Matrix Bildschirmschoner

## RaymaN

Hallo,

ich habe in der vergangenen Woche den neuen KDE 3.2 ermeged. Dieser läuft auch soweit ganz gut, aber wo ist denn jetzt eigentlich der MAtrix-Bildschirmschoner hin? Irgendwie hat sich auch der Anmeldebildschirm bei kde 3.2 geändert  :Smile: = ganz schön gewöhnungsbedürftig.

bye bye

ray

----------

## Mac Fly

Jo, der is weg. War net übel, der Schoner  :Smile: 

----------

## MrTom

Bei XscreenSaver ist auch einer dabei. Aber leider nicht so gut wie von KDE. Hab leider kein KDE auf der Kiste, aber schon komisch das der nicht mehr dabei ist?!?

----------

## ian!

Kleiner Tipp: 'xscreensaver' bietet meiner Meinung nach einen wesentlich schöneren Matrix Bildschirmschoner mit dem Namen 'GLMatrix'.

--ian!

----------

## Lenz

Kann man xscreensaver auch zusammen mit KDE verwenden? (sodass die Bildschirmschoner von xscreensaver im Kontrollzentrum auftauchen)?

-- Lenz

----------

## boris64

wie auch immer, ich habe kde 3.2 und immernoch den matrix-screensaver.

...

aber glmatrix aus dem xscreensaver-pakte ist echt netter (recht hat der ian)  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

Ich hab mir für die Konsole den Bildschirmschoner cmatrix installiert, wenn man den per "cmatrix -l" ausführt, hat der sogar die Matrixschriftart.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den so einzustellen, dass der alle X Minuten ohne Tastendruck in einer Konsole automatisch ausgeführt wird? Gibts dafür irgendwas?

Gruß,

Lenz.

P.S.: Der KDE Matrix Screensaver fehlt bei mir auch seit 3.2.

----------

## Inte

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Ich hab mir für die Konsole den Bildschirmschoner cmatrix installiert, wenn man den per "cmatrix -l" ausführt, hat der sogar die Matrixschriftart.

 

cmatrix ist nicht schlecht, aber irgendwie will er bei mir nicht so richtig

```
;bash-2.05b$ cmatrix -l

putfont: KDFONTOP: Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt
```

Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Lenz

Keine Ahnung, geht denn "cmatrix" alleine ohne das "-l"? Scheint als könnte er die Font nicht laden oder so.

Ich frage mich, ob man den irgendwie so einstellen kann, dass der alle 10 min Inaktivität ausgeführt wird....

----------

## // .Kn0rki

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *Lenz wrote:*   Ich hab mir für die Konsole den Bildschirmschoner cmatrix installiert, wenn man den per "cmatrix -l" ausführt, hat der sogar die Matrixschriftart. 
> 
> cmatrix ist nicht schlecht, aber irgendwie will er bei mir nicht so richtig
> 
> ```
> ...

 

das ding geht irgendwie nicht in einer KDEConsole.. auf den normalen consolen funktionierts einwandfrei

----------

## Inte

@ Lenz: Ohne "-l" geht's. Scheint am Font zu hängen.

@ // .Kn0rki: KDE benutz ich nicht! Nur FVWM und XTerm.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## boris64

 *// .Kn0rki wrote:*   

>  *Inte wrote:*    *Lenz wrote:*   Ich hab mir für die Konsole den Bildschirmschoner cmatrix installiert, wenn man den per "cmatrix -l" ausführt, hat der sogar die Matrixschriftart. 
> 
> cmatrix ist nicht schlecht, aber irgendwie will er bei mir nicht so richtig
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ich verderbe dir nur ungern den spass, aber bei mir gehts 1a unter nem kde-terminal.

was diese "-l"-geschichte angeht, so kommt auch dieser "operation nicht erlaubt"-fehler.

```
 -l: Linux mode (uses matrix console font)
```

sollte hier etwa ein font fehlen?

----------

## Lenz

Also die Funktion mit dem -l geht nur unter der richtigen Konsole, nicht im Terminal-Emulator. Weil diese Matrix Font, die der benutzt, wenn man -l hinzufügt, eine Konsolenfont ist.

Trotzdem hätt ich gern gewusst, ob man so einen Konsolenscreensaver für die Konsole einstellen kann, dass der automatisch ausgeführt wird...

----------

## Inte

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Also die Funktion mit dem -l geht nur unter der richtigen Konsole, nicht im Terminal-Emulator. Weil diese Matrix Font, die der benutzt, wenn man -l hinzufügt, eine Konsolenfont ist.

 Das war's! Danke.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Das war's! Danke. 

 

dem schliesse ich mich ohne widerrede an  :Wink: 

----------

## detlef

Hi,

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Kann man xscreensaver auch zusammen mit KDE verwenden? (sodass die Bildschirmschoner von xscreensaver im Kontrollzentrum auftauchen)?
> 
> 

 

Du mußt nur kdeartwork neu emergen. Dann sollten die Bildschirmschoner aus xscreensaver im Kontrollzentrum auftauchen.

Gruß

Detlef

----------

## Lenz

Ui, danke für den Tipp.  :Smile: 

----------

## rojaro

und wenn man zuviel rechenzeit übrig hat ...

```
/usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -root -speed 10 -density 100
```

edit: fixed :)

----------

## boris64

 *rojaro wrote:*   

> und wenn man zuviel rechenzeit übrig hat ...
> 
> ```
> /usr/lib/xscreensaver -root -speed 10 -density 100
> ```
> ...

 

```
drbloed@drbloed drbloed $ /usr/lib/xscreensaver -root -speed 10 -density 100

bash: /usr/lib/xscreensaver: is a directory
```

*räusper*

oder was wolltest du damit sagen !?  :Wink: 

gibt es denn eine möglichkeit, xscreensaver in das kde-kontrollpanel zu integrieren?

ich habe auch kdeartwork einfach mal neu kompiliert (da passiert auch nix).

----------

## boris64

http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/man1.html#10

vielleicht sollte ich doch mehr lesen

(...)

----------

## rojaro

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> oder was wolltest du damit sagen !? ;)

 

ups ... typo, ist jetzt gefixt :)

----------

## boris64

1a  :Wink: 

was anderes:

ich habe nun xscreensaver als standart bildschirmschoner gestartet (nach der oben gelinkten anleitung).

weiss jemand, wie ich nun dieses "Arbeitsfläche sperren"-symbol ("Bildschirmsperre und Abmeldung aus KDE" im kicker)

dazu kriege, dass es statt dem standart KDE-schoner xscreensaver startet?!

thx im voraus  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/man1.html#10
> 
> vielleicht sollte ich doch mehr lesen
> 
> (...)

 

Soll das heißen, dass man xscreensaver nicht in KDE integrieren kann, sondern nur den KDE Screensaverservice ausstellen und xscreensaver als Autostart laden kann?  :Sad: 

----------

## boris64

scheint so, allerdings gibt es zu 100% eine möglichkeit, das ganze doch

mit einem "dirty hack" zu integrieren  :Wink: 

finde einen, der dir sagt wie(!).

allerdings sage ich mal so daher, dass wenn du xscreensaver erst einmal nutzt,

wirst du die kde-schoner komplett vergessen haben.

glmatrix und konsorten sehen einfach viel besser aus  :Wink: 

ich empfehle z.b. noch "XAnalogTV", "XTeeVee", "Ripples (Desktop)" und natürlich "GLMatrix".

geschmackssache dagegen ist "BowncingCow" (hehe...)

----------

## boris64

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> 
> 
> weiss jemand, wie ich nun dieses "Arbeitsfläche sperren"-symbol ("Bildschirmsperre und Abmeldung aus KDE" im kicker)
> 
> dazu kriege, dass es statt dem standart KDE-schoner xscreensaver startet?!
> ...

 

wollte nur noch mal vorsichtig nachfragen. gibt es jemanden, der weiss wie?

nur dies fehlt mir gerade noch zu meinem glück und die doku auf der

xscreensaverseite gibt zu diesem thema scheinbar nix her.

----------

## Lenz

Also genau das kann ja SuSE Linux. Ich würde mal gerne wissen wie die das gemacht haben, da sind alle Bildschirmschoner von xscreensaver in KDE integriert und laufen somit auch mit der "Bildschirm sperren" Funktion.

Mit der "Bildschirm sperren" Funtion hab ich übrigens in letzter Zeit nur Probleme. Seit ein paar Tagen ist es so, dass sie zwar soweit funktioniert, dass ich den Bildschirm sperren kann, aber wenn ich mich wieder anmelden will schmiert der XServer ab und ich bin wieder in KDM  :Sad: . Keine Ahnung woher das kommt, was von einen Tag auf den nächsten.

Ich benutze eigentlich Bildschirmschoner nur über die Funktion "Bildschirm sperren" weil ich nicht möchte, dass beim Video und TV-Schauen der Bildschirmschoner einfach an geht. Es gibt zwar Programme mit denen man das unterbinden kann, aber das können eben nicht alle. Daher nervts mich auch, dass

1. ich die xscreensaver nicht in KDE integriert bekomme, obwohl es technisch möglich sein muss (-> siehe SuSE)

2. der seit ein paar Tagen immer beim wiedereinloggen abschmiert

Naja, ansonsten ist xscreensaver natürlich klasse, vor allem diese Fading-Funktion taugt mir derbe  :Wink: .

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

## boris64

ja, der fade-effekt hats mir auch angetan  :Wink: 

was mir so am rande einfällt, unter xfce habe ich ja auch dieses "abmelden und bildschirmsperre"-symbol

in der taskleiste, und auch da ruft er den xscreensaver auf. nun braucht man wahrscheinlich

nur noch die passende .ini-datei dazu. wüsste zu gerne, wie die heisst.

----------

## Lenz

Also unter SuSE kann man die xscreensaver Bildschirmschoner halt direkt in KDE einstellen, so als wären es KDE Bildschirmschoner. Das ist halt ideal. Nur weiß ich nicht wie die das gemacht haben.

----------

## Lenz

Okay, wir kommen der Lösung des Problems näher. Ich hab mir jetzt mal SuSE angeschaut. Also die benutzen ein Programm "ksxconfig" um die xscreensaver Bildschirmschoner in KDE einzubauen. Und zwar ist es so: Die Configdateien von den KDE Bildschirmschonern liegen unter /usr/kde/3.2/share/applnk/System/ScreenSaver. Dort wurden die von xscreensaver eben geadded. Ich hab die Configfiles von SuSE auf mein Gentoo kopiert, nur leider funzt das ohne dieses Programm "ksxconfig" nicht. Das braucht man wohl auf jedenfall. Im Portage ist es nicht, ist aber auch keine SuSE Eigenentwicklung. Denn Recherchen bei Google haben ergeben, dass das Programm mal bei kdeartwork-screensavers mit dabei war. Beim aktuellen kdeartwork scheint es zu fehlen. Die Frage ist nun, wo man das am besten herbekommt... (von SuSE kopieren?  :Wink:  ).

Die Konfigdateien sehen so aus:

```

[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

Exec=xflame

Icon=kscreensaver

Type=Application

Actions=InWindow;Root;Setup

Name=XFlame

Name[af]=Xvlam

Name[br]=XFlamm

Name[cs]=Plamen

Name[da]=XFlamme

Name[de]=Flamme

Name[el]=X ÏÎ»ÏÎ³Î±

Name[es]=XLlama

Name[et]=XLeek

Name[fi]=XLiekki

Name[fo]=Flammur

Name[fr]=X-Flamme

Name[he]=××© ×××¢×¨×ª

Name[hu]=X-lÃ¡ng

Name[it]=XFiamma

Name[lv]=XLiesma

Name[mt]=XFjamma

Name[nb]=Xflamme

Name[nn]=XFlamme

Name[pt]=Chama

Name[ru]=ÐÐ»Ð°Ð¼Ñ (Ð¥)

Name[sk]=XplameÅ

Name[sl]=XOgenj

Name[sv]=X-flamma

Name[th]=à¹à¸à¸¥à¸§à¹à¸ X

Name[tr]=X Alevi

Name[ven]=Khavhu ya X

Name[xh]=Idangatye le X

Name[zu]=X Ilangabi

[Desktop Action Setup]

Exec=kxsconfig xflame

Name=Setup...

Name[af]=Opstelling...

Name[br]=Kefluniadur...

Name[bs]=Postavke...

Name[cs]=NastavenÃ­...

Name[da]=OpsÃ¦tning...

Name[de]=Einrichtung...

Name[el]=Î¡ÏÎ¸Î¼Î¹ÏÎ·...

Name[eo]=Agordo...

Name[es]=ConfiguraciÃ³n...

Name[et]=Seaded...

Name[fi]=Asetukset...

Name[fo]=Uppseting...

Name[fr]=Configuration...

Name[he]=××××¨××ª...

Name[hu]=BeÃ¡llÃ­tÃ¡s...

Name[it]=Impostazioni...

Name[ja]=ã»ããã¢ãã...

Name[lv]=UzstÄdÄ«Å¡ana...

Name[mt]=Konfigurazzjoni...

Name[nb]=Innstillinger ...

Name[nl]=Instellingen...

Name[nn]=Oppsett ...

Name[nso]=Beakanya...

Name[pl]=Ustawienia...

Name[pt]=Configurar...

Name[pt_BR]=Configurar...

Name[ru]=ÐÐ°ÑÑÑÐ¾Ð¹ÐºÐ°...

Name[sk]=Nastavenie...

Name[sl]=Nastavljanje...

Name[sv]=InstÃ¤llningar...

Name[th]=à¸à¸´à¸à¸à¸±à¹à¸...

Name[tr]=Kurulum...

Name[uk]=ÐÑÑÐ°Ð½Ð¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÐ¸...

Name[ven]=Vhekanya...

Name[xh]=Iyacwangciswa...

Name[zh_CN]=è®¾ç½®...

Name[zh_TW]=è¨­å®...

Name[zu]=Iyalungiselela...

Icon=kscreensaver

[Desktop Action InWindow]

Exec=kxsrun xflame -- -window-id %w

Name=Display in specified window

Name[af]=Vertoon in gespesifiseer venster

Name[br]=Diskwel er prenestr spisaet

Name[bs]=PrikaÅ¾i u navedenom prozoru

Name[cs]=Zobrazit v urÄenÃ©m oknÄ

Name[da]=Visning i angivet vindue

Name[de]=In vorgegebenem Fenster anzeigen

Name[el]=Î ÏÎ¿Î²Î¿Î»Î® ÏÏÎ¿ ÎºÎ±Î¸Î¿ÏÎ¹ÏÎ¼Î­Î½Î¿ ÏÎ±ÏÎ¬Î¸ÏÏÎ¿

Name[eo]=Montru en indikita fenestro

Name[es]=Mostrar en la pantalla especificada

Name[et]=MÃ¤Ã¤ratud aknas nÃ¤itamine

Name[fi]=NÃ¤ytÃ¤ mÃ¤Ã¤rÃ¤tyssÃ¤ ikkunassa

Name[fo]=VÃ­s Ã­ givin gluggi

Name[fr]=Affichage dans la fenÃªtre spÃ©cifiÃ©e

Name[he]=××¦× ××××× ×××¦××××

Name[hu]=MegjelenÃ­tÃ©s a megadott ablakban

Name[it]=Mostra nella finestra specificata

Name[ja]=ç¹å®ã®ã¦ã£ã³ãã¦ã§è¡¨ç¤º

Name[lv]=RÄdÄ«t norÄdÄ«tajÄ logÄ

Name[mt]=Uri f'window speÄifika

Name[nb]=Vi i angitt vindu

Name[nl]=In een gedefinieerd venster weergeven

Name[nn]=Vis i oppgitt vindauge

Name[nso]=Bontsha kago di-window tseo di bontshitswego

Name[pl]=WyÅwietl w zadanym oknie

Name[pt]=Mostrar na janela especificada

Name[pt_BR]=Mostrar em janela especificada

Name[ru]=ÐÑÐ¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð¶Ð°ÑÑ Ð² ÑÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¾ÐºÐ½Ðµ

Name[sk]=ZobraziÅ¥ v zadanom okne

Name[sl]=Prikaz v doloÄenemu oknu

Name[sv]=Visa i angivet fÃ¶nster

Name[th]=à¹à¸ªà¸à¸à¹à¸à¸«à¸à¹à¸²à¸à¹à¸²à¸à¸à¸µà¹à¸à¸³à¸«à¸à¸

Name[tr]=Belirtilen pencerede gÃ¶ster

Name[uk]=ÐÑÐ´Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¸ÑÐ¸ Ñ Ð²ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ð½Ð¾Ð¼Ñ Ð²ÑÐºÐ½Ñ

Name[ven]=Sumbedzani kha windo dzo bulwaho fhedzi

Name[xh]=Bonisa kwi window ekhankanyiweyo

Name[zh_CN]=å¨æå®ççªå£ä¸­æ¾ç¤º

Name[zh_TW]=å¨æå®çè¦çªä¸­é¡¯ç¤º

Name[zu]=Veza kwi-window ecacisiwe

NoDisplay=true

 

[Desktop Action Root]

Exec=kxsrun xflame -- -root

Name=Display in root window

Name[af]=Vertoon in root venster

Name[bs]=PrikaÅ¾i u korijenskom prozoru

Name[cs]=Zobrazit na pozadÃ­ plochy

Name[da]=Visning i root-vindue

Name[de]=In Hintergrundfenster anzeigen

Name[el]=Î ÏÎ¿Î²Î¿Î»Î® ÏÏÎ¿ Î²Î±ÏÎ¹ÎºÏ ÏÎ±ÏÎ¬Î¸ÏÏÎ¿

Name[eo]=Montru en radika fenestro

Name[es]=Mostrar en la ventana raÃ­z

Name[et]=Juuraknas nÃ¤itamine

Name[fi]=NÃ¤ytÃ¤ root-ikkunassa

Name[fo]=VÃ­s Ã¡ bakgrundini

Name[fr]=Affichage dans la fenÃªtre racine

Name[he]=××¦× ××××× ××©××¨×©

Name[hu]=MegjelenÃ­tÃ©s a gyÃ¶kÃ©rablakban

Name[it]=Mostra sullo sfondo

Name[ja]=ã«ã¼ãã¦ã£ã³ãã¦ã§è¡¨ç¤º

Name[lv]=RÄdÄ«t saknes logÄ

Name[mt]=Uri fuq l-isfond

Name[nb]=Vis i root-vindu

Name[nl]=In hoofdvenster weergeven

Name[nn]=Vis i rotvindauget

Name[nso]=Bontsha kago window ya modu

Name[pl]=WyÅwietl w oknie pierwotnym

Name[pt]=Mostrar na janela de fundo

Name[pt_BR]=Mostrar na janela-raiz

Name[ru]=ÐÑÐ¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð¶Ð°ÑÑ Ð² ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ½ÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¾ÐºÐ½Ðµ

Name[sk]=ZobraziÅ¥ v koreÅovom okne

Name[sl]=Prikaz v korenskem oknu

Name[sv]=Visa i rotfÃ¶nstret

Name[th]=à¹à¸ªà¸à¸à¹à¸à¸«à¸à¹à¸²à¸à¹à¸²à¸à¸«à¸¥à¸±à¸

Name[tr]=KÃ¶k pencerede gÃ¶ster

Name[uk]=ÐÑÐ´Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¸ÑÐ¸ Ð½Ð° ÑÐ»Ñ ÐµÐºÑÐ°Ð½Ð°

Name[ven]=Sumbedzani kha windo ya mudzi

Name[xh]=Bonisa kwingcambu ye window

Name[zh_CN]=å¨æ ¹çªå£ä¸­æ¾ç¤º

Name[zh_TW]=å¨æ ¹è¦çªä¸­é¡¯ç¤º

Name[zu]=Veza kwimpande ye-window

NoDisplay=true

```

----------

## boris64

aha, werde es gleich mal auschecken.

übrigens, ich habe kxsconfig.

und ich habe auch den normalen matrixscreensaver unter kde 3.2.

frag mich nicht warum, 'ne antwort habe ich nicht parat.

----------

## Lenz

Also ich habs jetzt herausgefunden. Wenn man xscreensaver nicht installiert hat und kdeartwork emerged wird der Support für xscreensaver nicht einkompiliert.

Ich hab xscreensaver emerged und danach nun kdeartwork nochmal. Dann kompiliert er nicht nur das betreffende Programm sondern erstellt auch die Verknüpfungen, sodass die xscreensaver auch unter KDE Verfügbar sind. Juhuuuuu....

-- Lenz

----------

## boris64

ok, news.

ksxconfig scheint die konfigurationsdatei für kde-screensaver zu sein.

mit xscreensaver hat die scheinbar nicht viel zu tun.

einwände?

----------

## boris64

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Also ich habs jetzt herausgefunden. Wenn man xscreensaver nicht installiert hat und kdeartwork emerged wird der Support für xscreensaver nicht einkompiliert.
> 
> Ich hab xscreensaver emerged und danach nun kdeartwork nochmal. Dann kompiliert er nicht nur das betreffende Programm sondern erstellt auch die Verknüpfungen, sodass die xscreensaver auch unter KDE Verfügbar sind. Juhuuuuu....
> 
> -- Lenz

 

hm..

das probier ich dann auch gleich mal.

----------

## Lenz

Allerdings hat sich bei ausgerechnet bei Matrix (GL) ein Fehler eingeschlichen der sich aber leicht beheben lässt. Einfach die Datei /usr/kde/3.2/share/applnk/System/ScreenSaver/glmatrix.desktop bearbeiten und aus dem Name[de]=Matrix ein Name[de]=Matrix (GL] machen. Denn der andere Bildschirmschoner ohne OpenGL heißt sonst gleich und verdrängt den GL Schoner aus der Liste.

Nun funktionieren die Schoner auch mit dem Bildschirm sperren von KDE, leider muss man aber auf das Faden verzichten  :Sad: . Naja man kann halt nicht alles haben, nicht?  :Wink: .

Auf jedenfall funzts jetzt und vor allem beendet er jetzt auch nicht mehr die KDE Session beim wieder Entsperren des Desktops.  :Wink: 

----------

## boris64

wie affig. ich hätte mir das rekompilieren auch sparen können.

warum? na wegen der geschichte mit dem namen des bildschirmschoners  :Wink: 

übrigens. du musst aufs faden nur verzichten, wenn du den bildschirm

manuell sperrst. ich habe z.b. benutze nun xscreensaver (mit fade  :Wink: ) als 

standart-schoner und zum manuellen locken halt die kde-geschichte (ohne fade).

aber nochmal so zum ende:

es muss definitiv funktionieren, dass die bildschirmsperre den xscreensaver 

benutzt. wie schon vorher gepostet, funktioniert das unter xfce auch.

falls ich mal irgendwann mal rausfinde wie, schreibe ich das hier rein.

für heute reichts erstmal  :Smile: 

----------

## detlef

Hi,

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Also ich habs jetzt herausgefunden. Wenn man xscreensaver nicht installiert hat und kdeartwork emerged wird der Support für xscreensaver nicht einkompiliert.
> 
> Ich hab xscreensaver emerged und danach nun kdeartwork nochmal. Dann kompiliert er nicht nur das betreffende Programm sondern erstellt auch die Verknüpfungen, sodass die xscreensaver auch unter KDE Verfügbar sind. Juhuuuuu....

 

Das meinte ich in meinem Beitrag. Habe mich da wohl etwas zu ungenau ausgedrückt  :Sad:  sorry.

Gruß

Detlef

----------

## boris64

hi alle,

nachtrag:

kde benutzt zum locken ("bildschirmsperre und abmeldung aus kde"-kickerapplet)

das programm "/usr/kde/3.2/bin/kdesktop_lock". wenn man nun dieses

einfach umbenennt und an dessen stelle ein kleines script mit folgendem simplen inhalt

```
#!/bin/sh

/usr/bin/xscreensaver-command --lock
```

erstellt, so kann man mit einem klick auf das applet seinen bildschirm sperren

und benutzt damit direkt den xscreensaver und (ganz wichtig) bekommt auch den fade-effekt.

sicher, etwas umständlich, aber es funktioniert  :Wink: 

leider habe ich keine einstellungsdatei für das applet gefunden.

das wäre dann ein besserer und einfacherer weg.

ich suche noch.

----------

## Lenz

 *detlef wrote:*   

> Das meinte ich in meinem Beitrag. Habe mich da wohl etwas zu ungenau ausgedrückt  sorry.

 

Du musst dich nicht entschuldigen, du hast dich sogar ziemlich genau ausgedrückt. Dies hier hatte mich nur davon abgehalten, deinem Rat zu folgen:

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> gibt es denn eine möglichkeit, xscreensaver in das kde-kontrollpanel zu integrieren?
> 
> ich habe auch kdeartwork einfach mal neu kompiliert (da passiert auch nix).

 

Daher dachte ich, das funzt nicht. Aber nachdem ich dann total verweifelt war hab ich's dann doch nochmal ausprobiert, und siehe da, es ging.

Danke nochmal,

Lenz.

----------

